# Creme De La Mer Gel



## cracka (Mar 6, 2008)

I have read here that Nivea is said to be very similar to Creme De La Mer.

I was hoping to find a cheaper alternative to the Creme De La Mer Gel which has a lighter texture that the regular cream.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Leony (Mar 7, 2008)

Try this threads:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...mer-71808.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...upe-74252.html


----------



## Kathy (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe Nivea makes a gel moisturizer? Or something with a lighter texture anyway? Other than that, I have no idea! Sorry..


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2008)

if creme de la mer is the same as the nivea cream in the blue packaging, i think you should try the nivea soft cream, in a white packaging. this one has a lighter texture and is absorbed more quickly by the skin.


----------

